# mk4 Jetta GLX Aftermarket with Monsoon.



## janek527 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm having a problem with my Aftermarket radio. 
I have recently got the Kenwood DDX470 Radio and I have wired the whole system and plugged it in. Next day the battery was drained so what I jump started it and unplugged the radio and the battery was okay until I plugged the radio back in left the car off for an hour or so, when i came back the battery was drained again. 

I did some research and I did the Red/Yellow Wire swap and the problem with that is that the memory does not save to the radio. whenever i start the car the radio goes back to default. 

Any suggestions. 

And can anyone tell me what this is? 
Its for the battery I took it out when i got the car. i got it without a radio and it was connected to the old harness.. it has some sort of Product ID it reads:


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

That item in the picture is a fuse holder and line filter off a pioneer deck, totally irrelevant to what your doing now. You have no memory because your yellow wire is going to a switched power wire that only shows 12v when the key is on and not when its off. You need the yellow wire to go to 12v constant and Red goes to a 12 v switched wire.


----------



## janek527 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes I know this. I have the dual pin adapter for my car but the problem is that when i have the correct wiring, the battery dies. 
I also noticed that the monsoon amp gets hot when the radio is plugged in and the key is out of the ignition.


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

Ah my bad, sorry I misunderstood but now I get it. I would think that the problem is the deck is keeping the amp turned on all the time. Rewire the deck the right way then maybe try unplugging the amp at night and see if it kills the car overnight. If it doesnt than you know thats where your problem lies. Could just be a bad deck out of the box.


----------



## janek527 (Jun 15, 2013)

Well I did some research and the amp was heated up after i came back. The amp is pre wired for the stock radio. I have a fix for this, I will post back when I get the amp power going.


----------



## Brand New (Apr 28, 2013)

Monsoon Amp is signal sensing. Your head unit doesn't put out 6-7 volts to the front speakers when the car is off, causing the monsoon to stay on. I have the same issue, I'm just going to pull the amp, and rewire all new speakers door speaker into the HU.


----------



## new2me (Feb 29, 2012)

If the amp is staying on can't you just add relay or even a switch to the amp power lead?


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^ Thats actually quite true. You could just use a relay at the amp to cut the power when the deck turns off. Just use the blue/white wire on the deck as a positive trigger on the relay. Blue/white to pin 86, ground pin 85 then cut the main power at the amp and hook up one side to 87 and the other side to pin 30. Problem solved. You really shouldnt have to do this as I would think there is another way to make this work but this would definitely solve your problem.


----------



## janek527 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Solution for the Battery Drain for aftermarket radios with monsoon Amp. MK4*

That is what I did. You see, the trick here is that the Amp has 3 constant powers that go into it. I did some research, found out that they go into one wire. 

Once again this is for a Aftermarket Radio. 

This tutorial works for All MK4 with up to the 2002 version of the cars. the ones after have a newer harness that has the amp shut down the only exception is that the amp is in different locations. MY car is the Jetta so my amp was easy to find. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Thing that will be needed are: 
A 12Volt 40Amp Relay with a Harness. Found one at Advanced Auto Parts for $20 
15 Feet of 18 to 22 Gauge Wire 
22-18 Gauge Butt Splices 
16-14 Gauge Butt Splices 
Ring Terminals. Ether 12-10 Gauge or 22-18 Gauge Depends on the Relay. 
and Tools. 
and a MULTIMETER to make sure that the power is not going to the amp anymore. 

This should help with the monsoon wiring 
http://crutchfield.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/7671 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
FOR Jetta, this will show you how to remove the rear shelf trim in the car. 










When you removed the trim the bolts to detach the monsoon are underneath. 
The arrows show the bolts to remove. 










Take off the amp and disconnect the Amp with the 2 harnesses shown. 










Remove the trims on the side of the passenger seat and the rear passenger seat and run the wire through. and in this one I figured that the red with white stripe wire will cut the powers to the amp. 










I also ran the wire from the amp all the way to the radio. 




































That wire splices into the 3 connections somewhere by the end, I wasnt able to find that but it worked for me. 
This should cut the power to the following. according to the diagram. use the Multimeter to confirm that that wire cuts the power to the amp. 

Constant 12 Volt 18	RD 
Chassis Ground 19	BN 
Chassis Ground 20	BN 
Constant 12 Volt 21	RD 
Chassis Ground 22	BN 
Constant 12 Volt 23	RD 



















The wire that was ran is going to be spliced into the amplifier turn on the blue/white wire for the amp. 



The way to tell is to have that wire cut, strip the wires and connect them together and it should put the 12v back into the amp wire. DO NOT LET THE WIRE TOUCH THE CHASSIS. You don't want to close the circuit and screw up your battery. 

Splice the relay into the following 

87 - The red with the white stripe Constant 12Volts wire from the battery 
86 - The wire you ran for the amplifier that is going to plug into the Blue/white Amp wire in your aftermarket stereo 
30 - The red with white stripe constant that is going to the amp. 
85 - is going to be ground, I grounded it to the chassis of the Amp in the end. 



















Plug the wire that was ran into the for the amp into the aftermarket radios Blue/white or blue/black amp wire. 

Mount and connect the amplifier back on the car where it was and Secure it tightly with the Bolts, plug your radio back in the front and check if the relay is doing its job. you should hear a click when your radio turns off and on. that relay turns the amp on and off. Do not put the relay anywhere near the ground, you don't want it to get water damage, the relay can brake and stay closed and your battery will drain again. make sure it is in a dry spot. once you confirmed that the relay works, put your trims back on and now there is no worry of a battery drain.


----------



## bigblockgt (Aug 14, 2013)

Great solution - thanks, could I just add an on-off switch to the red white strip wire?


----------



## janek527 (Jun 15, 2013)

You can do it that way but you will have to run 2 wires from the red-white to where you want the switch.
I don't recommend a switch because everyone has a tendency to forget and then the next day you will get in your car to a dead battery.
I get in my car in the morning, start it up drive and listen to the radio. When I'm done driving; I shut my car off and leave. I don't have to think about any switches or if I turned my amp off.


----------



## Lazo32 (Jul 14, 2013)

So on the 2004 Mk4 R32 this shouldn't be an issue, right?


----------

